# Own “Horrible Bosses 2” on Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD, and Digital HD on February 24th



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

“Laugh out loud funny!”

— Cindy Pearlman, Chicago Sun-Times



“Even better than the first.”

— Mark S. Allen, CBS-TV



NEW CRIME, SAME TOOLS IN

HORRIBLE BOSSES 2

ARRIVING ONTO BLU-RAY COMBO PACK, DVD and DIGITAL HD ON FEBRUARY 24 FROM

WARNER BROS. HOME ENTERTAINMENT



Blu-ray and Digital HD includes Theatrical and Extended Cut featuring endlessly entertaining extras!



Burbank, CA, January 8, 2015 – Live like a boss when “Horrible Bosses 2” arrives onto Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD and Digital HD on February 24 from Warner Bros. Home Entertainment. The sequel to the 2011 hit comedy “Horrible Bosses,” “Horrible Bosses 2” reunites Jason Bateman, Charlie Day and Jason Sudeikis as everyone’s favorite working stiffs: Nick, Dale and Kurt.

“Horrible Bosses 2” also stars Jennifer Aniston (“We’re the Millers”) and Oscar® winner* Jamie Foxx (“Ray”), reprising their “Horrible Bosses” roles, while Chris Pine (“Star Trek: Into Darkness”) and Oscar® winner** Christoph Waltz (“Django Unchained,” “Inglourious Basterds”) star as new adversaries standing between the guys and their dreams of success.

“Horrible Bosses 2” was directed by Sean Anders. The screenplay was written by Sean Anders & John Morris (“We’re the Millers”), with a story by Jonathan Goldstein & John Francis Daley and Sean Anders & John Morris, based on characters created by Michael Markowitz.

“Horrible Bosses 2” will be available on Blu-ray Combo Pack and includes the film in high definition on Blu-ray disc, a DVD, and a digital version of the movie in Digital HD with UltraViolet. Fans can also own “Horrible Bosses 2” via purchase from digital retailers.

The Blu-ray Combo Pack and Digital HD versions include an extended cut of the film featuring footage not seen in theaters.



SYNOPSIS



Fed up with answering to higher-ups, Nick (Bateman), Dale (Day) and Kurt (Sudeikis) decide to become their own bosses by launching their own business in “Horrible Bosses 2.” But a slick investor soon pulls the rug out from under them. Outplayed and desperate, and with no legal recourse, the three would-be entrepreneurs hatch a misguided plan to kidnap the investor’s adult son and ransom him to regain control of their company.



BLU-RAY AND DVD ELEMENTS



“Horrible Bosses 2” Blu-ray Combo Pack contains the following special features:

· Extended Cut

· Let The Sexual Healing Begin

· Who Invented The Shower Buddy

· Nick Kurt Dale INC: Employee Testimonials

· It's The Shower Buddy – Infomercial

· High Speed Crash Course

· Off The Cuff: One Liners You Didn’t See



“Horrible Bosses 2” Standard Definition DVD contains the following special features:

· Endless Laughter Guaranteed!



DIGITAL DISTRIBUTION ELEMENTS



On February 24, “Horrible Bosses 2” will be available for streaming and download to watch anywhere in high definition and standard definition on their favorite devices from select digital retailers including Amazon, CinemaNow, Flixster, iTunes, PlayStation, Target Ticket, Vudu, Xbox and others. “Horrible Bosses 2” will also be available digitally on Video On Demand services from cable and satellite providers, and on select gaming consoles.



ABOUT DIGITAL HD WITH ULTRAVIOLET

*Digital HD with UltraViolet allows fans to watch a digital version of their movie or TV show anywhere, on their favorite devices. Digital HD with UltraViolet is included with the purchase of specially marked Blu-ray discs. Digital HD with UltraViolet allows consumers to instantly stream and download movies and TV shows to TVs, computers, tablets and smartphones through UltraViolet retail services like CinemaNow, Flixster, Target Ticket, VUDU and more. For more information on compatible devices go to wb.com/ultravioletdevices. Consult an UltraViolet Retailer for details and requirements and for a list of HD-compatible devices.



BASICS



PRODUCT SRP

Blu-ray Combo Pack $35.99

DVD Amaray (WS) $28.98



Standard Street Date: February 24, 2015

DVD Languages: English, Latin Spanish, Canadian French

BD Languages: English, Latin Spanish, Canadian French, Brazilian Portuguese

DVD Subtitles: English SDH, Latin Spanish, Parisian French

BD Subtitles: English SDH, Latin Spanish, Parisian French, Brazilian Portuguese

Running Time: 108 minutes (theatrical version), 116 minutes (extended cut)

Rating: Rated R by the MPAA for strong crude sexual content and language throughout.

DLBY/SURR DLBY/DGTL [CC]


----------

